# Different meds, how far to go?



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,I'm having a terrible time with my anxiety and really frustrated with sampling so many different medications. How many different medications did you try before you found the right one? Some are lucky and find one that works right away, but I'm already at my 3rd and wondering just how many more I want to try.Then I think, well maybe I didn't try that one long enough, or I should have been tougher and stuck out the side effects and they would have gone away, and basically all the mind racing questions an anxiety sufferer would think about!The psychiatrist I work with is a pleasant fellow, who described the classes of meds and I've gone thru an SSRI, another generation of SSRI, buproprion, benzodiazepenes. I guess I'm really scared I'm nearing the end of the line..?(In terms of other treatments I've done the hypno tapes 3 times, 2 years of CBT, tried Calcium, IBS Advantage, autogenics, PMR, Acceptance and Commitment Therapy, Accupuncture)Thanks, M - I think i just need a shoulder to cry on today!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

*hug* I feel for you!I have terrible anxiety but have tried to manage it without meds, but it isnt working so Im going to be in your boat soon (see my doc next week).How long did you try your meds for? A lot of meds need a good 6 weeks to kick in.Benzos didnt do anything for you?! Im surprised! Though they arent good in higher doses have you ever thought of asking for more? Same goes with all of the other meds, did you stop them because of the side effects? Check out this website www.crazymeds.org it is IMO the best meds site out there, written by real people who have experience with them. There are listings on all types of meds and what they are used for.. There is also a forum so you can ask questions to other people who have more experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Darling - my total sympathies too - I suffer from chronic depression (I say chronic because I believe I have had it more or less all my adult life) - I had a major depressive episode Feb/March 2006 - I was initially put on Citralopram and then Prozac - but started fitting on Prozac - eventually I was prescribed the little known Mitrazapene but it took at LEAST 6 weeks before I could say yes, I've had a good day - I'm now very well, still (oh god I hope forever really) on Mitrazapene - abit hefty but never better - and loving life, working and generally being a pretty good egg (well hope so) - you do have to stick with these things - as long as the side-effects aren't too horrendous - I'd say give it 6/8 weeks - if there is no and I mean not even a teeny improvement - then you need to go back to the GP and try summat else - but you must at least give your medication a fair shot.I wish you well - I really do - its a long hard slog but I'm sure you will get there - I did.Sue xxxxx


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Both,It's either side effects, or the medication doesn't help at all. My current one, Wellbutrin, I've been on for 4 weeks and no effect on my anxiety, still having IBS-D. Effexor I tried and the side effects were terrible so I discontinued.As for benzo's I do have them for "emergency" use but not for daily as they are addictive. My first trial with benzo's I took them daily for a month and had a very hard time coming off. Plus I was suuper sleepy.I'll give the Wellbutrin another week or two before going back. All this trialing tho is totally wearing me down, I get my hopes up really high that this will be the one and when it doesn't work I take it really really hard...Thanks so much for replying, It was good to hear M


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel for ya, sometimes it takes a while to find a med that actually does something for you. Such a pain in the butt!Good on you for the benzos, a lot of people disregard that they are addictive or pretend they dont realize it!as for most meds having an effect on your IBS symptoms, I wouldnt count on that happening for most of them, though it can! but id focus on the anxiety as you will probably have more luck treating that .... Also I believe its the trycyclic antids that will have an effect on D, my friend has good things to say about celexa for his anxiety, though he takes a combo of wellbutrin and celexaalso.. thought Id through in, if you dont want to take benzos you can try seroquel, which has the same effect but isnt addictive


----------

